# Can I transfer programs to a CD-R???



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I have a CD burner and although I rarely use it my family has quite often to burn music CDs and stuff like that.

What I was wondering is whether I can take a program I have installed on my PC, such as PHOTO-IMPACT, etc... and somehow burn it onto a CD-R?

I know the easiest thing to do would be to copy the CD but unfortunatly I lost a lot of the CDs that contain various programs on my PC but was looking for a way to transfer some of them to my other computer.

Can you just simply burn the program on a CD-R?

Thanks so much DAVE


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 1999)

Though I have never tried anything like that, I think you would have little success. When a program is installed, changes are quite often made to the registry and system files as well as just copying files to your computer.


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

Your burner should have came with software, such as Adaptec Easy CD Creator, for example. You can use it to browse for the files you want to copy and burn them to the cd.
Hope this helps.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Both Cleansweep and Uninstaler have a transport function which will move programs between computers. It is suppose to pull them up by the roots with all the shared files and required registry entries. Uninstaller has a 30 day demo you can get at ZDNet if you dont have either program.

Another option is to go here and get Norton System Works Pro 2001 for $14: http://www.directdeals.com/ I got one and it is the original Norton CD with Cleansweep, Utilities, WinFax and Ghost as well as manuals on the CD. I couldnt live without Cleansweep.

My daughter searched all the files for AutoCad14 and copied them to CDR  no registry entries. She has been using it for a year now with no problems but I dont think many programs will transfer that way.


----------

